# Seated driver figures?



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

What kits come with a seated driver figure in 1/24? Preferably not wearing a racing suit?


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

You could just buy them on their own

http://www.amazon.com/Fujimi-Figures-Interior-Accessory-Parts/dp/B00143S5J0

Jim


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Ah, thanks, I totally forgot about those.


----------

